# Gedankenlesen - lernt schon mal, kompliziert zu denken...



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2012)

... denn man kann evtl. bald Gedanken lesen...
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ruieren/Wissenschaft-Politik-Wirtschaft/News/


> wurden insgesamt 15 Versuchspersonen Stimmen vorgespielt. Parallel hat man die Hirnaktivität in einem Region der Großhirnrinde gemessen, die für das Hörvermögen wichtig ist. Diese gewonnenen Daten hat man dann an ein Computermodell übergeben und dazu mit neuen Hirnstrom-Daten angereichert. Auf diese Weise waren die Forscher in der Lage, die gehörten Worte mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 20 bis 30 Prozent zu rekonstruieren. Auch die Anzahl der Silben ließ sich mit einer ähnlichen Wahrscheinlichkeit wiederherstellen. Die Töne, die der Computer auf Basis der Messungen erzeugte, waren den originalen Worten so ähnlich, dass die Forscher das Wort jenseits der reinen Zufallswahrscheinlichkeit richtig erkennen konnten.


 
Ich als Chaostheoretiker denke natürlich so verworren, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen muß.


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2012)

Tja, dann heisst es bald bei den Abzockern:" Sie haben aber JA gedacht..."


----------



## protector (29 April 2012)

Hehehe... kompliziert Denken wird da echt von Vortel sein. Durch meine GEdanken wird jedenfalls niemand so leicht durchsteigen - dazu bin nichtmal ich moeglich.  Aber ne interesante Info allemal!


----------

